# Arthur Foote



## clavichorder

Late 19th century, early 20th century American composer. The first person to graduate from a college in USA with a degree in music composition. I heard a piece of his live at my local symphony once, Francesca da Rimini(not the Tchaikovsky version, but the FOOTE), and thought it was an interesting and unique late Romantic composition. He reminds me a bit of Joachim Raff, but he didn't write any symphonies, and wrote plenty of American church music. He seems to have a lot of contrapuntal discipline, and is a bit of a baroque throwback in some ways.

Here is a fugue that Dodecaplex might like to know about


----------



## clavichorder

Just discovered this piano quintet.


----------



## mmsbls

I'm only familiar with Foote's chamber music. I enjoy his Piano Quintet and Piano Quartet, and I have his string quartets 1-3. The string quartets are nice, but I prefer the piano music. I also especially like his Suite for Strings.


----------



## suffolkcoastal

Yes the Piano Quintet is most engaging work and the Suite for Strings is lovely. I also have his Cello Concerto which is certainly worth an occasional performance or broadcast.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I discovered him last summer and got hooked on his Piano Trios. He is very Mendelssohnian.


----------



## superhorn

Do fans of this composer have a Foote fetish ?















:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Romantic Geek

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I discovered him last summer and got hooked on his Piano Trios. He is very Mendelssohnian.


What? That's like the exact opposite of Romanticist style that Foote was immersed in. Foote was a huge fan of both Brahms and Wagner (sort of a strange mix), but he definitely does not resemble Mendelssohn. First, his counterpoint isn't that good  But most importantly, Foote's harmonic oeuvre is a lot larger than Mendelssohn's.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Unfortunately, the videos of Foote are lacking on Youtube. But if you have access, check out his Five Poems After Omar Khayyam. I think that's one of his best works and definitely will erase more of the Mendelssohnian impression. He had the ability to compose good counterpoint...but I think just like the others in the Second New England School, Foote had a good command of melodies and rich harmonies.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Yes, i am impressed by Foote. It is obvious he takes an European influence in his music like others around this period. Francesca da Rimini is a very well orchestrated piece and Im looking forward in hearing some of his other works.


----------

